

Antitrust++ - franze
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/01/10/antitrust-plus

======
bediger
You're kidding, right? A monopoly on "web search"? What are Bing, Yahoo,
Blekko, Duckduckgo and others? Chopped liver?

You have a monopoly on (or monopoly power in) a market, not in something given
away for free. If Gruber had said "Monopoly power in adword advertising",
maybe, but then he'd have to make his case differently.

